
Ask HN: Examples of good leadership during the pandemic? - smarri
In a time of crisis it&#x27;s important to see leadership, have you noted any examples of good leadership during this time? Who were they and what made their leadership stand out?
======
chewz
South Korea and Taiwan obviously. And Singapore. Sensible measures taken
without damaging everyday life and economy.

Most European leaders have failed us terribly in my opinion. China have bought
us time and showed the dangers (WHO report from China have been available two
weeks prior to current lockdown). But most European leaders had been reluctant
to introduce necessary measures (closing borders, quarantines, partial
lockdown, getting supplies)... In March people from all over Europe stiil had
been going for skiing in North Italy..

But saying that - begining is always chaotic and politicians are playing catch
up with events. It is the middle part of the crisis that matters now.

~~~
smarri
Do you think the European political leadership will take any lessons from
this? It's been good to see some doctors stepping up and spreading
information, particularly from Italy.

~~~
chewz
If you ask me - No, politicians never learn anything. They are motivated by
ideology (Macron and Ursula Von der Leyen still talk about open borders) and
short term gains.

But that is normal in democracy. Crisis always looks like a mess. Like the
begining of WWI in France and UK. Permanent political crisis, quarels in
parliaments, governments falling, hysteria, royal family changing name,
generals fighting each other.

Until today no one knows who started Marne counter offensive. What matters is
that someone did.

~~~
smarri
"Until today no one knows who started Marne counter offensive. What matters is
that someone did."

Good point. It's the actions and deeds that count rather than the person.

